# Any roofers out there?



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Need a leaky roof vent fixed. Not sure if it can be fixed or needs to be replaced. Please call Chuck at 850-549-8852


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Clay Doh is your man, here on the forum.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Sent mybuddy your #. Family been in roofing since 1968. I know he's slammed but he should call soon. I told him to reply back if he was to busy so I could at least tell you. Good luck with repairs regardless who you use.

EDIT:
He just sent me a text that he is with his son at the youth all star ceremony in gulf breeze but would try you first thing in the morning. If you haven't found someone before then maybe he can help.

Mike


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike Moore said:


> Sent mybuddy your #. Family been in roofing since 1968. I know he's slammed but he should call soon. I told him to reply back if he was to busy so I could at least tell you. Good luck with repairs regardless who you use. EDIT: He just sent me a text that he is with his son at the youth all star ceremony in gulf breeze but would try you first thing in the morning. If you haven't found someone before then maybe he can help. Mike


Thanks Mike!! He stopped by yesterday!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

landlocked said:


> Thanks Mike!! He stopped by yesterday!


Good deal


----------

